# Low Marks For Pictures, Description & Price



## Krakatoa (Jul 7, 2020)

Idk the wheels look correct...Cheap shipping!!

@Mercian
@blackcat









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## DaGasMan (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, they do say “it’s the only one left in the US“ . That’s a hard sell tactic 
from the shadow people.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 7, 2020)

Most over rated and so often 'buyer beware' bicycle in the hobby.  Whoopie, a 'wwII bike'...  olive drab paint on base model dayton/ columbia bikes
with some 'war time' features...  then ridiculous price tags.
>yawn<


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't know exactly what's what yet asked seller for serial...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2020)

It's equipped with Schwinn monogrammed S mattress saddle too! There's the reason it's 5k over the mark.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 8, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Most over rated and so often 'buyer beware' bicycle in the hobby.  Whoopie, a 'wwII bike'...  olive drab paint on base model dayton/ columbia bikes
> with some 'war time' features...  then ridiculous price tags.
> >yawn<




In your opinion!  Those bikes and the people that rode them during WWII all contributed to your freedom. I cannot speak for others, however that is a big reason that I collect them.  In my estimation the bicycles that were used, Military and/or civilian, during our greatest conflict are the greatest bicycles bar none.  And, I do not want anyone to think that I am putting down any other bicycle that anyone wishes to collect as they are all wonderful !!! I will finish at that, as I need to take a very cold shower until my blood stops boiling!

Regards and stand for Our Flag!
Bill


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2020)

The bike may be way over priced.. But the shipping is a deal. Only $3.95 !!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 8, 2020)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> In your opinion!  Those bikes and the people that rode them during WWII all contributed to your freedom. I cannot speak for others, however that is a big reason that I collect them.  In my estimation the bicycles that were used, Military and/or civilian, during our greatest conflict are the greatest bicycles bar none.  And, I do not want anyone to think that I am putting down any other bicycle that anyone wishes to collect as they are all wonderful !!! I will finish at that, as I need to take a very cold shower until my blood stops boiling!
> 
> Regards and stand for Our Flag!
> Bill





by no means am I denegrating the service these bicycles or the men that rode them provided in yes, indeed the most
honorable conflict the US ever engaged in.  There is plenty of WWII collectible stuff that is reasonably priced, 
and as unique as these bicycles are, I guess I just don't get the numbers I see them listed for. It's a niche 'cross over' military hobbyist market
for certain and that explains much of what I see in dollar figures.  Regardless it's great to see them preserved
and highly sought after by that unique group of collectors.  Enjoy the hobby!


----------

